

Notifyr – Receive iOS Notifications on your Mac - jtokoph
http://getnotifyr.com/

======
jtokoph
For anyone curious about how this works: it's a new feature called Apple
Notification Center Service (ANCS)

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBl...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBluetooth/Reference/AppleNotificationCenterServiceSpecification/Introduction/Introduction.html)

~~~
m_eiman
Scroll down a bit on
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBl...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBluetooth/Reference/AppleNotificationCenterServiceSpecification/Specification/Specification.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40013460-CH1-SW7)
for a rather interesting indication that Apple really -are- making an
iWatch...

~~~
gonzo
Pebble and Metawatch have been doing this for a while.

~~~
eddieroger
Yeah, but there's a particular flowchart with a watch that doesn't look like a
Pebble. Not that it's a dead giveaway, but it is definitely Apple being a
little more future-documenting than in the past.

~~~
ben1040
This one?

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBl...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/CoreBluetooth/Reference/AppleNotificationCenterServiceSpecification/Art/serviceSetupExample_2x.png)

If so I think you're reading into it too much. It looks like a generic watch,
the way watches have looked ever since watches came on wristbands. It just
seems like generic clip art where it's clear to the reader "that's an iPhone,
and this is a wrist device."

------
Maxious
Pushbullet [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/) does
this for Chrome/Android.

Odd about the Bluetooth Low Energy and having to be "in range", surely the
device has to be powered up enough to be communicating over TCP/IP to get
notifications that are not calls/SMS anyway and the real value of instant
mirroring of notifications comes when your too far away to hear phone warns
you on your PC of an incoming call

~~~
prasann
Pushbullet has an iOS version too.

~~~
nulltype
Correct, but we have not added this feature yet.

------
weisser
Joost van Dijk ([https://twitter.com/jwvd/](https://twitter.com/jwvd/)), the
guy who created this, is only 17. Looks slick! Any feedback on it yet?

~~~
ant_sz
I think the age of 17 is impressive, but now not as impressive as a few years
ago because more and more young people are able to do the same at such an
young age.

But a young man that can achieve such an accomplishment should always be
admired because he really did something wonderful!

Every time I read such a news I wish I could be younger again.... sigh.....
T_T

~~~
ant_sz
I'm wondering why this comment has been down vote, what's wrong with this
comment?

I am a newcomer to hn, and I really can't get the point... please anyone tell
me?

------
coralreef
I like the mac pro trash can icon

~~~
dlsym
I loled. :D

------
slucidi
Just so that no one else makes the same mistake I did, you also need an
iPhone4S or newer for this to work.

It would be nice if on the site there was a mention about phone compatibility
along with computer compatibility, since if you just check the site and then
download the iPhone app from the search results page in the App Store without
clicking through to the app description, you don't see the compatibility
warning.

It's my own dumb fault, but it wouldn't hurt if it was a little more obvious.

------
jablan
Not exactly the same purpose, but there's an open-source app for Android
called MAXS[1] which communicates via XMPP, so you can get SMS and incoming
call notifications, send SMSs etc. on your computer via messaging app.

[1] [http://projectmaxs.org/homepage/](http://projectmaxs.org/homepage/)

------
M4v3R
The page indicates that it works on Macbook airs from 2011 and newer. However
I own a 2012 version and it will not work, because it actually doesn't have
Bluetooth 4.0. Which is a bummer, because I already had one app that use 4.0
before that I couldn't use on it.

------
Serow225
If you could get the notifications sent to a non-Mac computer, I would throw
money at you! :)

~~~
est
It's possible to relay the notification to any receiver via BT4.0 LE

~~~
Serow225
Ok, I guess I didn't read closely enough - I need something that could relay
notifications over the internet to a remote computer/browser, which in my case
is a Windows PC so the iMessage desktop application doesn't help...

------
olliecod
I've been waiting for this app for a very long time, delighted to spend £2.49
to test it out. Impressed to read here that develop is only 17; well done!

------
fananta
We built Chime for Chrome ([http://chimeapp.com](http://chimeapp.com)) with a
similar problem in mind. I like Notifyr that it prompts you with mirrored
notifications from your phone. Chime is a browser extension to give more
actionable notifications on your desktop.

Keep working hard and let me know if you need anything :)!

------
artemp
My friend and I have been working on something similar for a while (for
Android + Windows): [http://triggrapp.com](http://triggrapp.com)

------
jastanton
Error whilst connecting. Emailed him hoping for a response.

~~~
dhruvchandna
I am having trouble connecting too. When the Bluetooth on my MacPro is
switched on, I am unable to toggle the "on" button in Notifyr. It just
switches to "off" automatically.

I have mailed the developer too!

------
adambware
Make sure your Mac supports Bluetooth 4.0 before you drop $4 on the iOS app!

------
sdnguyen90
looking forward to using this when I buy a new MBP. I always miss a bunch of
calls while I'm working on the computer.

------
harunurhan
The things is I need to see my windows phone and android notifications on my
mac.

------
NicoJuicy
Correct me if i'm wrong, but i think this can easily be copied with existing
applications and/or some customization. Opensource Android application :
[https://code.google.com/p/notify-me/](https://code.google.com/p/notify-me/)

App for displaying notifications [http://growl.info/](http://growl.info/) (you
have ports for Windows, Android, ...) (GNTP Protocol)

PS. [http://www.notifymyandroid.com/](http://www.notifymyandroid.com/) has
been a popular app for a long time on Android :), it also includes Zapier
integration (which can be convenient)

~~~
eddieroger
You are wrong. This is reading the iOS notification center service and sending
the messages to a specific receiver on the Mac in the same way a Pebble
communicates with an iPhone.

Growl is a Mac framework that apps can interface with to show notifications,
but was largely replaced by Notification Center. Growl added a bridge feature
for the MAS version, but is pretty largely unnecessary now.

This app isn't part of the Android ecosystem, so it's not worth comparing or
relating it to anything on Android. They've had this capability for a long
time thanks to intents and listeners.

